# Looking to buy Silver Foxes



## Mini-M Ranch (Oct 17, 2009)

I ahve read a lot of good things about Silver Foxes as meat rabbits.  My dear husband and I would like to have a trio for our own meat purposes, but we can't seem to find any breeders.  Any suggestion on where we might locate a source for Silver Foxes?


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 17, 2009)

This might be helpful: www.arba.net/Breeders.php
You can fill in the search form and find a breeder.


----------



## chickenjoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if your willing to travel this far. they are located in the albany,ny area.This isn't my ad on craigslist I'm just pasting the info on.

http://albany.craigslist.org/search...its&catAbbreviation=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.nationalsilverfoxrabbitclub.org 

we used to raise them and there are some nice breeders in michigan and indiana.


----------



## BDial (Oct 5, 2010)

I live minutes away from a really good Silver Fox breeder here in Northeastern Indiana. The ARBA National is in Indiana this coming year. Maybe if you can't come up this way you could find a breeder to bring some back for you. I am sure Chris would work with you on this end if you went with his stock.


----------

